# Can Anesthesia be Billed separately by AA if 27095 is billed by the surgeon



## cbowman1 (Apr 23, 2008)

We are seeing the surgeon bill 27095 and Anesthesiologist billing 01202 for 15 minutes and 95954 what is your take on this?


----------



## mbort (Apr 24, 2008)

yes it looks good...The procedure code for the surgeon just means that anesthesia had to be administered for this procedure ..not that he actually administered it.


----------

